# Mt Dutton elk!



## SX2 (Oct 31, 2008)

This is my little brother Cole's Mt Dutton Bull Elk. scored 375. nice 7x8 hard hunting but we got the job done. look for the story in a upcoming Trophy Hunter magazine. Awesome hunt, glad i got to spend it with my Dad and brother!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

What a pig ! Nice bull, congrats.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice split royals on that bull.. .


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The mullet alone made it an awesome pic; add the bull and you have an instant classic; what a hog!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Agreed, well done!


----------



## jayo (Jul 10, 2013)

Mullets are actually short in the front, long in the rear. This guys hair is clearly long in front as well as in the rear, not a mullet. Great bull. Congrats, sorry for the guy who insulted your bros haircut.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Awesome!!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, awesome bull.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Huge Dutton Bull! Got him in the quakies for added color in the pictures, nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Very cool, congrats on a great bull!


----------

